# RIP Prince



## ehanes7612 (Apr 21, 2016)

passed away today at 57..sad day once again


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2016)

The artist known formerly as!?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes.... dead...RIP...


----------



## Wendy (Apr 21, 2016)

He was amazing and will be missed.


----------



## Justin (Apr 21, 2016)

Such sad news. His music was amazing.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 21, 2016)

The day seems surreal. It's very sad. Such talent!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 21, 2016)

:sob:


----------



## AdamD (Apr 21, 2016)

Electric word, Life, it means forever, that's a mighty long time but I'm here to tell you there's something else...
The after world. 

RIP Prince. I hope you're in a world of never ending happiness where you can always see the sun, day or night


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 21, 2016)

So sad...this musical genius was too young and same for Bowie.


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2016)

Without Prince and David Bowie we're back to cookie cutter
music. That is sad...and boring.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 21, 2016)

Found out the tragic news when I saw this strange google logo.
Purple google with purple rain on it. Still didn't ring a bell until I clicked on it. 
How clever! 

Didn't grow up with his music but heard a lot about him & his music. 

Wonder if it's some drug overdose issues again like Whitney Houston case? 
57 is way too early to leave this world!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 21, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Found out the tragic news when I saw this strange google logo.
> Purple google with purple rain on it. Still didn't ring a bell until I clicked on it.
> How clever!
> 
> ...



Supposedly , he came down with an illness last month and cancelled all his shows


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2016)

I feel bad that we lost such a talent, I feel worse that a young engineer in my office said he did not know his music!


----------



## troy (Apr 22, 2016)

Somebody would have to be shut off to the world to not know who prince is


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 22, 2016)

Well, I'm sure many younger people have never even heard of him.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 22, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Well, I'm sure many younger people have never even heard of him.



My parents don't know who he was- 

"prince who?" prince charles died (didn't like him for divorcing diana)? prince william (such a shame, he just had another baby)? Which country was he ruling?"

sigh...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 22, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Well, I'm sure many younger people have never even heard of him.



Prince was very prolific in pop music till his death and was very active on social media..I would say young people today (millenials) are very aware of him (we are talking about a generation whose connection to the internet is beyond imagination)..he also played the 2007 superbowl, which is considered one of the best and most top rated performances in the SB (which is also the most watched program every year). He was timeless among anyone coming of age after 1980


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 22, 2016)

Prince also did spots on kids shows


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 22, 2016)

One of my coworkers who just turned 24 said he'd watched 'purple rain' like 24 times


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 22, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> One of my coworkers who just turned 24 said he'd watched 'purple rain' like 24 times



I was 18 when it came out (didnt really care about Prince back then). My sister, who was 16, wanted to see it. My parents made me go with her because you had to be at least 17 or with someone who was an adult to see it. When we got there I realized i had forgotten my ID..my sister was so pissed..and I chuckled. A year later I saw the movie and was an instant Prince fan. Seen it about ten times since.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 23, 2016)

I saw Prince at the civic center in Lakeland, Florida on February 1st, 1983. Two friends, Jerry and Evie, were obsessed with Prince, and they insisted I go with them to the concert. I've been a fan ever since. I recall I had to drive. I think it's quite likely a miracle that we made it home that night alive and without injuring anyone else along the way. SMH. It was only about 30 miles, but I never should have been behind the wheel that night. Such is the folly of youth.


----------

